# A little bit of Solent history



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

A little bit of Solent history.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-32063805?post_id=100006028354631_340277516183191#_=_


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Lo and behold Dickeyboy, this is the very ferry that we went from Portsmouth to the IOW in 1998. I remember the name ,it being the same as my daughter.

Bob


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

spongebob said:


> Lo and behold Dickeyboy, this is the very ferry that we went from Portsmouth to the IOW in 1998. I remember the name ,it being the same as my daughter.
> 
> Bob


They still remember and talk about you Bob. (Jester)


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

*St Helen*

.....


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

They have let the paintwork go a bit since I did the passage.

Bob


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

spongebob said:


> They have let the paintwork go a bit since I did the passage.
> 
> Bob


Guess we might all be a bit guilty of that one Bob.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day dickyboy.today.06:12.re:a little bit of solent history.thank you for posting this bit of of solent history.always interesting.regards ben27


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

*Mucky Weather*

Quite close to refit time by the state of her I should think. Mind you it isn't always blue skies and blue seas on the Solent. More often than not these ferries have a coating of salt on them.....


----------

